# 318 or 330 ? Pros and Cons..



## ngzcaz (Sep 6, 2008)

Been looking for a 318, let one slip thru for $ 1300 and recently found a 330. First green machine, only know what I've read so far. The 318 seems to be the one in my price range and may be more versatile than the 330 which I recently found out does not have front hydraulics or power steering. Running gear on both seems to be comparable as far as durability except the diesel engine should outlast the P engine in the 318 considerably.. Pros and Cons ?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

The only comment I have to offer is the 330 has a 16HP Yanmar diesel as opposed to an 18HP Onan gas engine for the 318. The Onan is a good engine but they are long gone out of business. All you can get are chinese aftermarket parts for the Onan. The Yanmar Diesel will last 3X or more longer than the Onan gasser (6000-7000 hrs for the diesel 1500-2000 hrs for the gasser). 

PS: Have you tried a zero-turn mower? I have a zero-turn mower and I would never go back to a tractor-style riding mower.


----------



## ngzcaz (Sep 6, 2008)

I have not... In addition to mowing, I may need a plow if my CC malfunctions. And I recently bought a small bucket and hitch for an ATV that I'd like to fab on this mower. I don't want to have manual operation on either of them. As noted, the lack of hydraulics is really hampering my decision on choosing the 330. If it had hydraulics I could handle the non power steering issue..


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I have a case 446 and a Yanmar YM146. Both are hard to beat. The Case runs a B43 Onan with 3,000hrs. Bmaverick is right, parts are hard to find and expensive. I'm in the process of doing a repower with 16HP Briggs Vanguard. You can find either one in decent shape for $1,300-$1,500. Never been a fan of the green/yellow paint scheme.


----------



## ngzcaz (Sep 6, 2008)

I just got finished plowing over a foot of snow with my Cub Cadet 3184. It was a lighter snow but a foot is still a foot. Did a fine job, never lost traction with the 2 link chain, filled tires and extra weight on the back.. I have a Case 220, only 10 hp that is capable of pulling ridiculous loads of wood uphill. I also had a tube type 1054 Bolens that also excelled in pulling but it was stick shift and I lost traction uphill when I had to shift. I guess what I'm saying is there are a lot of older machines that can do a fine job. The front hydraulics are what has me interested in the 318 John Deere. I can't think of another older brand in my price range with them. The plug in feature seems to be a great idea. For example I had to add lines when I took off the mower on the CC and used that cylinder for part of the hydraulic setup I made up for the plow. Seems it would have been a lot easier with the ports.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

ngzcaz said:


> I just got finished plowing over a foot of snow with my Cub Cadet 3184. It was a lighter snow but a foot is still a foot. Did a fine job, never lost traction with the 2 link chain, filled tires and extra weight on the back.. I have a Case 220, only 10 hp that is capable of pulling ridiculous loads of wood uphill. I also had a tube type 1054 Bolens that also excelled in pulling but it was stick shift and I lost traction uphill when I had to shift. I guess what I'm saying is there are a lot of older machines that can do a fine job. The front hydraulics are what has me interested in the 318 John Deere. I can't think of another older brand in my price range with them. The plug in feature seems to be a great idea. For example I had to add lines when I took off the mower on the CC and used that cylinder for part of the hydraulic setup I made up for the plow. Seems it would have been a lot easier with the ports.


Most guys "T" into the deck control valve for up/down on a Case to run a 3-point hitch. I've got a friend that runs a remote twin-spool valve on his right fender of his 448. He has quick connects on the ends of two sets of output lines. One set runs to the back and ends with the quick connects that controls his hydraulic tiller motor, up/down on the 3-point with the deck valve. The second valve is plumbed to a set of lines that end with the quick connects and runs forward to drive his hydraulic snow blower, once again, up/down is controlled with the deck valve using the OEM mount for a standard Case snow plow.

The OEM pump is about 8.5GPM, but he upgraded to a 12GPM out of fear he would lose ground speed when operating either attachment. He now says that may have been over kill, because the ground speed is so slow tilling or blowing snow that it may not have been necessary.

He told me that set up cost less than $350... 12GPM pump upgrade, twin-spool valve, hose, quick-connects, fittings. If he's right about the 8.5GPM pump, figure 1/2 that price......

Case pumps are SAE "A" 2 Bolt mounting flanges and they usually run a 1", keyed, Lovejoy coupler, if you go to research a pump upgrade. As far as I know, you could do the same set up on your 220. I believe they ran 8.5GPM pumps also, but it might be a little light on HP driving a tiller, or blower.


----------

